# Off the shelf seasoning?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I’m about out of Hot Spots seasoning and I’m looking to try something new. What’s your go to seasoning for ribeyes, chicken, pork, etc? Do you have one seasoning thats good enough that it can be used on all meats and some veggies?

thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

AP seasoning!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

McCormicks Montreal Seasoning. I put that shit on everything. Steaks, chicken, veggies, chicken wings, etc. Haven't tried it on fish yet.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I really like Cavender's Greek Seasoning on sooo many things.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Weber's Steak n Chop seasoning. Works on any meat, with exception of fish, ifin ya consider fish, meat.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Everglades, I use on Fish and chicken. Not beef or pork. They have different varieties.








Not too strong, I put alot on.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I know this is not the question, but what I’ve been doing is keep a big aluminum shaker of a mix of 2 parts salt, one part each, pepper and garlic. Then I go from there, add smoked paprika, brown sugar, cayenne, white pepper, onion, whatever seems right for what I’m making, makes it so I can tweak it easier than starting with a commercial rub. But full disclosure, I have a cabinet of all kinds of seasoning mixes and rubs, including some I really like.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oakridge Bbq, meat church, hardcore carnivore, heath riles, Malcom reed all have great rubs!
I think oak ridge is going out of business though by end of the year though. Highly recommend all these rubs.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks for the recommendations guys


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Another vote for Everglades. Good stuff. I also use Old Bay on my chicken before it goes on the grill.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Southern Flavor.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Locally made in Montgomery area: Hardens. Good on most everything.
For steaks; what Litecatch said, plus Wooster and black pepper.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

My go to Ribeye Seasoning is Carnivore Hardcore Black.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Southern Flavor.


Many folks don't know that Southern Flavor is made right here in Selma, Alabama! Started as a project for Boy Scouts to earn for their troops. Grew from there. It is good stuff. They mix it up in a stainless concrete mixer. The Boy Sprouts still bottle it far as I know. Good people.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Southern Flavor is outstanding.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I put Tony C's or Slap yo mamma on everything


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Many folks don't know that Southern Flavor is made right here in Selma, Alabama! Started as a project for Boy Scouts to earn for their troops. Grew from there. It is good stuff. They mix it up in a stainless concrete mixer. The Boy Sprouts still bottle it far as I know. Good people.


I knew the Selma part but, not the rest. Cool story


----------



## Sleep (Apr 3, 2018)

Some good suggestions. I like the Killer Hogs AP seasoning, Hardens is great and also the Southern Flavor Charbroil seasoning. I really like the Lisa's Steak Rub (LSR). The Butcher Shoppe carries all the aforementioned with the exception of Hardens.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool deal, I’m definitely going to keep my eyes out for these brands next time I’m out shopping. Thanks guys.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

i use a lot of southern , but Daddy D's was the best for pork (they went out of business) yesterday i fried some wings with Slap ya momma and it was good ( can't find Cajun Shake anymore) Slap yo Mammas will be all over my turkey thursday prior to frying !


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Southern flavor


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

For steaks, I have found nothing that even comes close to Uncle Chris' steak seasoning.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Seasonings can get expensive when you do a lot of grillin/smokin, I have bought a bunch of it and for the money, this is good stuff off Amazon, I like it on chicken/pork.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I use Prubhommes blackening and seafood seasoning (bought on Amazon 15$ for 64oz) on everything but steak, steak gets SPG unless it’s cheap crap then it gets Stubbs beef marinade or allegro lime and horseradish marinade. And anything by Kinders haven’t had a bad one yet.


----------

